# Will I manage?



## Trooper (14 Mar 2006)

I'm really looking forward to joining Cadets. I'm motivated, energetic and ready to make a commitment, but...

I can be really shy. 

I'm 15, female, and actually ENJOY being around people and in social situations. I'm just intimidated easily and have the tendancy to blush every .000000003 seconds.

Should I be prepared to face problems at Cadets?


----------



## Dane (14 Mar 2006)

Nope, the programme has thousands of people like you. Your goal should be to try and step out of that shell as you move through the training progression.

Good luck, I'm sure you'll succeeed.


----------



## dano (14 Mar 2006)

I'm impressed you admitted all those things.


----------



## Pea (14 Mar 2006)

I am quite the social butterfly these days. My friends refer to it as "I don't shut-up"..(I know they love me deep down) I wasn't always this way though.

When I joined cadets as a 13 year old girl, I too was quite shy, and embarrassed very easy. Now, after 4 years in the program I am as social as ever, and it takes a heck of a lot to embarrass me. Cadets helped me develop the self esteem I needed to open up and be myself, as well as was a wonderful help throughout high school. I owe a lot of who I am today to the cadet program.

Put the shyness aside, and go for it. You won't regret it..


----------



## Springroll (14 Mar 2006)

Trooper, I was once just the same as you. 
Well except I was 12 and the only female in my unit, but I think that helped me to overcome my fears.

If I could redo any part of my life again, it would be the years I was in cadets..I loved it so much I'd do it twice and not change a thing!
As a matter of fact, my son is counting down the days until he can join....October 29th he turns 12.

I wish you all the best, and I really hope you absolutely love the experience.


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Mar 2006)

Some key events in a person's life can change them forever.  Cadets just may do it for you.  Not only will you get to do "something" one night a week, you just never know.  I joined cadets when I was 12, got out at 15, but joined the army reserve at 18, went reg force at 22 and haven't looked back.  My mother still can't believe that i can make a bed!  LOL.  At least go down and check it out.  You just may like it.


----------



## Trooper (15 Mar 2006)

Sounds great, guys.  ;D

I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

I think I can say that Air Cadets is very welcoming to all teenagers. Being shy is not a problem, they can help you become less shy. It's not a bad thing to be shy so all I can say is don't worry about that. 

Being 15 years old may seem old compared to the 12 year olds but believe it or not 15 year old cadets have a great time in cadets. The programme is very welcoming to new cadets regardless of whether you're 12 or 16. There was a 16 year old recruit that joined the same time as me and he did very well in my air cadet squadron. It was unlikely that he would become WO1 but he nevertheless went up the rank echelon. 

Prepare for some great times and great memories!


----------



## SoldierBoi69 (17 Mar 2006)

ive only been in cadets for two years and im only 15 (guy) and ive almost qualified as corporal. i dont feel younger or older with the guys and girls in my corps. and im also the second oldest in my corps. i respect the kids (call them that cuz their younger) that are ahead in rank and experience. u may feel jelous becuz ur bud or fellow cadet got rank or qualified better. but its all worth it. Go for it!!

                                                                      Pte. M. Legare


----------



## condor888000 (17 Mar 2006)

I'm gonna give you a big hint, spelling correctly and using proper capitilaztion will take you far on this site.


----------



## SoldierBoi69 (18 Mar 2006)

i speak like i do on MSN u dont like that, sue me


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Mar 2006)

SoldierBoi69 said:
			
		

> i speak like i do on MSN u dont like that, sue me



MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

How to get yourself Banned  -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37897.0


We won't sue you, but if you don't change your tone and posting style, you may find yourself with a read-only status.  Please consider this your friendly warning from the staff.

Mike


----------



## Franko (18 Mar 2006)

SoldierBoi69 said:
			
		

> i speak like i do on MSN u dont like that, sue me



You agreed to the Guidlines when you signed up

You've been warned...your on the ramp.

Regards


----------



## condor888000 (18 Mar 2006)

That's why I mentioned it, so hopefully you wouldn't get too high on the staff's radar. But I see it didn't end up working out, oh well, no skin off my nose.


----------



## SoldierBoi69 (19 Mar 2006)

I'm sorry for the offence. I am just used to typing like that. And I didn't read that rule.
               
                                                                  Sincerely,
                                                                            Pte. M. Legare


----------



## Franko (19 Mar 2006)

Well now that has been cleared up....back to topic please    

Regards


----------



## ryanmann356 (19 Mar 2006)

TROOPER:

You'll be fine, if anything joining cadets will help you overcome the shyness.  Just be nice, make friends and listen to your superiors and you'll be allright.


----------



## bbbb (20 Mar 2006)

Also remember that cadets is not the army. If you simply do your stuff you'll impress people and they will respect you. Making friends is a sure thing so don't think that 'oh no, I must make friends at all costs', because that can have negative impact as well.

Cadets is not the army, if you can remember that then you'll be fine.


----------



## ryanmann356 (21 Mar 2006)

cadets is not the army, its just army cadets  ;D dont worry about it like I said, if you listen to your superiors and be a good subordinate you will succeed and do well.  Just LISTEN!!! and you'll do fine.
Take good notes and keep quiet during lessons, show initiative and volunteer to do things like pick up garbage or clean up a classroom and your NCOs will love you.


----------



## lovinghockey2 (17 Apr 2006)

Hello,

You are my identical twin when I was your age. So, I guess that doesn't make us exactly twins. I was on all the teams as a cadet, because I really wanted to step out of my shell. I use to cry all the time, and all that jaz, because I was shy. I now have met the most amazing people in my life at cadets, my best friends are in cadets. I spend every wakeing moment with them. And if you ask my friends, and my officers, they'll tell you how much I've changed. I'm a new person because of cadets. And I like being the new me. I've been in cadets now, for almost five years. And without it, I'd be a pretty boring person. Join all the teams you can join, and go on all the garrisons/ exerices you can. Cadets, it will change you for the good... trust me.


2525 SGT


----------



## GuNnEr@2853 (24 Apr 2006)

I joined cadets when I was 13. When I was in green star that year I wouldn't talk to anyone at all unless I had to except my friend Birch. Last year I talked like nonstop and I still do. Cadets really seemed to boost my self confidence.
 Also I went to camp for the first time last year. I was sent on the six week course. I didn't talk until like the last day. This year at camp I'm sure I'll talk a lot more.


----------

